# Lure suggestions



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

Does anybody have some good suggestions on Lures to use from the surf? I've already got a multitude of Gotcha lures and standard spoons.


----------



## dutch4182 (Apr 19, 2014)

doc's goofy jigs and shimano waxwings


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

The goofy jig w/teaser fly for pomps is hard to beat. You can sling it far and cover a lot of ground. Your standard pomp jig is fine too. Just make sure it has a sharp hook. Some of the custom pomp jigs sold at Broxon's for example usually have good quality hooks.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

I like the Johnson Sprite spoon.


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

What colors/ weight in the goofy jig works best?


----------



## dutch4182 (Apr 19, 2014)

Destinjax said:


> What colors/ weight in the goofy jig works best?


 I've used the yellow jig with a pink stinger with decent success. I usually use the 1/8 or 1/4oz sizes.


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Dutch it's hard to find something to use when there's hundreds of lures on the market.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Destinjax said:


> What colors/ weight in the goofy jig works best?


 Get what Dutch suggests, but get some heavier ones too for heavy surf/wind conditions. Tie the flies yourself so that you can have any color or hook style you want.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It probably wouldn't hurt to keep a Cobia jig in your stash, especially for the next month or so.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

dutch4182 said:


> doc's goofy jigs and shimano waxwings


Yep, those!

I like the orange and the white. Either way, get the pink teasers.

I just bought some off brand jigs, a pack 3 for $2.50. They dont have the teasers, but I can make and add those... We'll see how they work. :whistling:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mirrolure wouldn't hurt either


----------



## dutch4182 (Apr 19, 2014)

Destinjax said:


> Thanks Dutch it's hard to find something to use when there's hundreds of lures on the market.


No problem, man! good luck!


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

> would u suggest a buck tail for a cobia rig or one of those needle lures?


----------

